# Looking for Log Splitter recommendations



## GreenLiving57 (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi, 

Looking suggestions for a Log Splitter!

I'm hoping to get in way under $1000?  But I don't want to save a few bucks just to get something not powerful enough for my needs.

I already have a couple of Honda 2000 watt generators, so I figure electric is the way to go, since I already have a good source for power? 

I cut and split about 10 cords a year.  Mainly softwoods - pine, aspen, fir - occasionally a little cedar. 

Most of my rounds are in the 12" - 15" range.  A lot are smaller, a few bigger. Length ranges from 16" - 18" ish. Some green, some dry.

I was hoping to get something that sits at waist level, that can be operated standing up, I don't like the idea of the ones that you have to kneel on the ground?

Any and all suggestions, tips and tricks would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## xman23 (Jul 31, 2019)

You mentioned looking at the electric splitters. A number of people here have them, and comment.  What your splitting maybe what they are capable of splitting. Running from a small generator could be hard when you get into some rough wood. You'll have to look at the full load current. Most here have 20 ton or bigger gas engine, hydraulic splitters. We can split just about anything. I like the fact that my splitter can go vertical. Ocasional I'm splitting 18 -24 inch diameter rounds. Rounds that big can't be lifted onto the splitter.


----------



## johneh (Jul 31, 2019)

I have both an electric and a 22 ton gas . The electric is mounted on 
a bench in the basement and is used to split kindling only .
If you are doing 10 cords I would not recommend an electric one . 
you can get a good gas one when they are on sale for under a grand


----------



## ColdNorCal (Aug 1, 2019)

Two weeks ago Dirty Hand Tools lowered the price on their Half Beam 22 ton splitter to only $629 shipped in ebay.   Many were being sold for $899 and $849.


----------



## GreenLiving57 (Aug 1, 2019)

ColdNorCal said:


> Two weeks ago Dirty Hand Tools lowered the price on their Half Beam 22 ton splitter to only $629 shipped in ebay.   Many were being sold for $899 and $849.


 
This sounds like a good deal - any other opinions on this DHT 22 ton?


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 1, 2019)

Get an electric, nothing you are splitting requires big tonnage. I heat exclusively with wood and have been for over 13 years. I have a 5 ton Homelite electric and love it. I split black oak, douglas fir, ponderosa pine, white fir and incense cedar. Some of the wood I split is over 2' in diameter.



These $300 splitters will not set any speed records, but they will heat the house with a minimum of trouble and expense. I've had mine for over 8 years and it's still running strong. If it ever quits, I will gladly buy another.  Electric splitters use no gas and almost no oil (a little hydraulic oil every couple of years). They are quieter, more reliable and more trouble free than a gas splitter. They produce no fumes, require almost no maintenance and start every spring without fail. I burn about 5 cords/year and try to stay at least 3 years ahead.  There are many different brands of this type splitter, they are all quite similar.

If speed is an issue for you, get an electric kinetic splitter.


----------



## GreenLiving57 (Aug 1, 2019)

Wow!  So great to hear opinions from both sides!  I don't need the speed of the kinetic - in fact that scares me a bit. I just need to take my time, and over a few months split 10 cords.  Probably a bit less actually, as I try to by a few cords of hardwood ready to go, for those super cold nights in mid winter, that all my softwoods don't perform that great.  

I have two, one brand new Honda EU-2000i's, I use as a battery backup, for my off grid solar power system. I SHOULD only have one of the damn things, but last winter, during a cloudy spell, my first one "went out", and I thought it was history, I spent $1000, bought another, get home, and the old one decided to start working again.  Kept the second as a backup.  I'm just wondering if the power, they put out, will power these electric splitters?


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 1, 2019)

GreenLiving57 said:


> Wow!  So great to hear opinions from both sides!  I don't need the speed of the kinetic - in fact that scares me a bit. I just need to take my time, and over a few months split 10 cords.  Probably a bit less actually, as I try to by a few cords of hardwood ready to go, for those super cold nights in mid winter, that all my softwoods don't perform that great.
> 
> I have two, one brand new Honda EU-2000i's, I use as a battery backup, for my off grid solar power system. I SHOULD only have one of the damn things, but last winter, during a cloudy spell, my first one "went out", and I thought it was history, I spent $1000, bought another, get home, and the old one decided to start working again.  Kept the second as a backup.  I'm just wondering if the power, they put out, will power these electric splitters?



I know what you mean about the speed of kinetics being a little scary. The specs say the Homelite draws 15 amps, which is 1800 watts.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 1, 2019)

I just came across this smokin' deal. Even comes with a stand and free delivery.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/WEN-6-5-Ton-Electric-Log-Splitter-with-Stand/56107096?


----------



## ColdNorCal (Aug 1, 2019)

You did say 10 cords a year....


----------



## GreenLiving57 (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm sure many might laugh at that Walmart cheopo, but who knows, I need more info. 

One good thing, is anything from Walmart could be returned very easily if it didn't work for me.........??


----------



## ColdNorCal (Aug 2, 2019)

GreenLiving57 said:


> I'm sure many might laugh at that Walmart cheopo, but who knows, I need more info.
> 
> One good thing, is anything from Walmart could be returned very easily if it didn't work for me.........??



Not laughing.  Definitely cost matters and whatever works.  And it is no maintenance.  But 6 tons is not much and how long will at last.  Its easy to see how it is built.  Normal size log splitters last 20+  years.  10 cords a year is a good amount, even with smaller rounds.   But, for that price you can buy two or three... And test drive for free


----------



## xman23 (Aug 3, 2019)

It's all about the wood. In that first video the straight grain 2' round would blow apart with one shot of a maul. You didn't think they would show you wood it couldn't split. Near the end there was a piece that had a large knot, he didn't try splitting it. But a 6 inch knotted up, crotch round can be a challenge for a big gas splitter.

I could split easy wood by hand faster than the splitter. It's was the stringy white oak and others that sent me looking for a splitter. That was then, now 15 years with a good gas splitter, I'm not sure I know where my maul is. No one ever goes back.

You did say 10 cords! Just don't think this is something the electrics are for, they are slow. You may get hung up a lot with pieces that it won't split, a lot of wasted time. Not that I run my gas faster than half throttle, because It's a workout just feeding it. So don't get hung up with speed, as some do.

As to running from a generator. Your running a motor with a unregulated load. When you load it down and stall the motor, the current is 6 times the full load rating. Maybe they have some have methods to quickly limit the load, but it's hard not to put this kind of load on the power source as it's done. That said watch what your doing and it may work.

As said the electrics are out there, I'd like to see a side by side comparison of the electrics. Do a search here, as some have reviewed the ones they bought.


----------



## ColdNorCal (Aug 3, 2019)

Another possibility, one I considered when I bought the gas splitter, is to rent it out. Two different people rent their splitters for 60-$75 for a day. Another person charges by the hour with him running the splitter.


----------



## Montanalocal (Aug 3, 2019)

They make large electric splitters as well.

https://www.swisherinc.com/catalog/...on-120-volt-electric-full-frame-log-splitter/


----------



## Raoul (Aug 3, 2019)

I picked up used DR electric.   It is not perfect.   That said, it splits most everything I scrounge here in the PNW.  Cherry, fir, and alder (a hatchet could split the alder).  Either way I do two cords tops.  No place to put the wood on my lot.  

It did struggle with some twisted two year seasoned silver maple that I wanted to split into smaller pieces. 

I like that it is one handed operation and has those wings on it to catch the wood.  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 3, 2019)

Montanalocal said:


> They make large electric splitters as well.
> 
> https://www.swisherinc.com/catalog/...on-120-volt-electric-full-frame-log-splitter/



That's some impressive specs.  If I needed a bigger splitter, I'd be looking seriously at that one. Trying to figure out how they achieve 22 tons with a 13 sec. cycle on 120v.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 3, 2019)

xman23 said:


> As to running from a generator. Your running a motor with a unregulated load. When you load it down and stall the motor, the current is 6 times the full load rating. Maybe they have some have methods to quickly limit the load, but it's hard not to put this kind of load on the power source as it's done. That said watch what your doing and it may work.



These splitters do not stall the motor when the ram stalls, the hydraulics bypass.


----------



## xman23 (Aug 4, 2019)

MrWhoopee said:


> These splitters do not stall the motor when the ram stalls, the hydraulics bypass.



Yes, I assumed the various versions of the electrics limited the load. But do they do it quick enough, particularly when run from a marjinal generator. For example when i'm running my gas at 1/4 speed and hit a bad knot, it will stall the engine before the bypass kicks in. 

I thought the electrics were worm screw. I'm guessing the better / bigger ones are electric motor driving a hydraulic pump. Are they 2 stage hydraulic setups?  

Many do look lightly built. I envisioning one of my rounds in one, and the splitter blowing itself apart.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 4, 2019)

xman23 said:


> Yes, I assumed the various versions of the electrics limited the load. But do they do it quick enough, particularly when run from a marjinal generator. For example when i'm running my gas at 1/4 speed and hit a bad knot, it will stall the engine before the bypass kicks in.
> 
> I thought the electrics were worm screw. I'm guessing the better / bigger ones are electric motor driving a hydraulic pump. Are they 2 stage hydraulic setups?
> 
> Many do look lightly built. I envisioning one of my rounds in one, and the splitter blowing itself apart.



I have only used  the Homelite version of the 5 ton splitters, but all of the 5-7 ton electrics are similar. They are single stage hydraulic/electric, though I think the 7 ton that HF used to sell was 2 stage. I'm not familiar with the inner workings, but the electric motor never stalls, even though it is quite common to stall the ram. I run mine on a 20 amp circuit and it never trips the breaker.
Many of them have custom features such as a log cradle which do appear to be fairly light, but the beam/cylinder, frame etc. are quite stout. In the case of a round it can't split, it will just simply stall. It doesn't have enough muscle to hurt itself.  I've had mine for over 10 years and the only damage it has sustained was at the hands of a  friend who is no longer allowed to borrow my equipment.

On large rounds (>20 in.) I sometimes have to reposition to find a weak spot or, worst case, noodle a groove in one side and start the wedge in the groove. Of course, these little units were never intended for anything of that size. I would never suggest that one of these would be adequate for someone east of the Mississippi where tough hardwoods are the norm. Out here in the west is another matter, the types and sizes of wood that the OP listed would present no real challenge.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 4, 2019)

I just came across this video review of the Wen linked above.



I had missed mention of the fact that it lists the motor as 2-1/2 hp while the norm for these type splitters is 2 hp. That could just be puffery though.


----------



## xman23 (Aug 4, 2019)

MrWhoopee said:


> I have only used  the Homelite version of the 5 ton splitters, but all of the 5-7 ton electrics are similar. They are single stage hydraulic/electric, though I think the 7 ton that HF used to sell was 2 stage. I'm not familiar with the inner workings, but the electric motor never stalls, even though it is quite common to stall the ram. I run mine on a 20 amp circuit and it never trips the breaker.
> Many of them have custom features such as a log cradle which do appear to be fairly light, but the beam/cylinder, frame etc. are quite stout. In the case of a round it can't split, it will just simply stall. It doesn't have enough muscle to hurt itself.  I've had mine for over 10 years and the only damage it has sustained was at the hands of a  friend who is no longer allowed to borrow my equipment.
> 
> On large rounds (>20 in.) I sometimes have to reposition to find a weak spot or, worst case, noodle a groove in one side and start the wedge in the groove. Of course, these little units were never intended for anything of that size. I would never suggest that one of these would be adequate for someone east of the Mississippi where tough hardwoods are the norm. Out here in the west is another matter, the types and sizes of wood that the OP listed would present no real challenge.




Craig, thanks, great insight into the electric splitter world. It is something we all should look at.

One thing I will add, concerning running from a generator. In your scenario your splitter is wired to a utility power, that has essentially an endless current supply. Your only limit is the 20 amp circuit breaker, wire size, etc. What the circuit breaker or fuse has built in is a "trip curve". So at any current there is a time lag before it will open. It will supply 2 to 6 x the 20 amps for some decent amount of time. Enough time that the splitter does something about the overload.  Generators don't do this well. So a overload will sag the voltage, starving the motor. But run within the generators capabilities, no reason it won't work.


Green living, tell us more about off the grid living? You doing this full time? No power, etc.  Use a cell phone to get on the internet.


----------



## SpaceBus (Aug 4, 2019)

xman23 said:


> Craig, thanks, great insight into the electric splitter world. It is something we all should look at.
> 
> One thing I will add, concerning running from a generator. In your scenario your splitter is wired to a utility power, that has essentially an endless current supply. Your only limit is the 20 amp circuit breaker, wire size, etc. What the circuit breaker or fuse has built in is a "trip curve". So at any current there is a time lag before it will open. It will supply 2 to 6 x the 20 amps for some decent amount of time. Enough time that the splitter does something about the overload.  Generators don't do this well. So a overload will sag the voltage, starving the motor. But run within the generators capabilities, no reason it won't work.
> 
> ...



I've killed big generators in Afghanistan operating hydraulic equipment several years ago. Several times the genset died because the gate was used while other things were drawing power, despite everything being within the working range of our diesel genset.

To the OP, if you are off grid, do yourself a favor and get a gas splitter. You never have to worry about draining your house batteries or dragging your backup generator and splitter around. My Brave 20t Dual Split is fairly easy to move by hand and I drag it to the logs with a tractor. An electric splitter forces you to bring the logs to the splitter, which is probably near your house. This makes a mess all around near your house. If you go this route, put a tarp under the splitter.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Aug 4, 2019)

The DHT splitter isn't that expensive. I would go with a gas splitter. I understand tha you have a generator that you want to use, but between the slow speed of an electric plus the lower tonnage to me it doesn't  make sence. I have a Kubota tractor, i wouldn't consider running a splitter off the PTO and jack up the hours on my motor. If you look at it this way, buy the right gas splitter and it will last you a lifetime, a one time purchas. Buy an electric splitter and a generator and your going to be replacing both, at this point your not ahead anymore.


----------



## BIGChrisNH (Aug 4, 2019)

My thinking is, if you’re going to put gas in a generator to power an electric splitter, why not just put the gas in the splitter itself and go the gas powered hydraulic route? You’re using gas either way


----------



## SpaceBus (Aug 4, 2019)

BIGChrisNH said:


> My thinking is, if you’re going to put gas in a generator to power an electric splitter, why not just put the gas in the splitter itself and go the gas powered hydraulic route? You’re using gas either way


It's probably more efficient in the splitter engine as well.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 5, 2019)

After some reflection, I have decided I was focusing too much on the suitability of the splitter for the task and not on the entire picture. I have the big brother of the generator that the OP has, the Honda EU3000is. They are beautiful, quiet, very efficient generators, but they are not cheap. I realized a couple of things.

First, running an ICE to run a generator to run an electric motor to run a hydraulic pump requires too many energy conversions, each with its attendant losses. The fewer the number of conversions, the more efficient the process is. 

Second, the OP is proposing running a relatively expensive generator, upon which he relies for his power backup, for extended periods and at loads close to its maximum rating. The splitter is only running intermittently, but the generator will be running full time. Even if the generator is not adversely affected by the load, it will accumulate a lot of operational hours, shortening its life. 

Third, replacing the ICE on a log splitter is much cheaper than the price of replacing the generator.

I continue to prefer electric motors to ICEs whenever practical, but I don't believe an electric splitter is a practical choice in this situation. I would recommend  a low tonnage ICE powered splitter, something from 7 to 20 tons would be more than adequate. There are several choices  in the $700 price range, with some under $500. Personally, I would give preference to one with a Honda motor.


----------



## ColdNorCal (Aug 5, 2019)

kiss = gas splitter.  The 22 ton I listed could be used for several years and sold for $500.


----------



## SpaceBus (Aug 5, 2019)

MrWhoopee said:


> After some reflection, I have decided I was focusing too much on the suitability of the splitter for the task and not on the entire picture. I have the big brother of the generator that the OP has, the Honda EU3000is. They are beautiful, quiet, very efficient generators, but they are not cheap. I realized a couple of things.
> 
> First, running an ICE to run a generator to run an electric motor to run a hydraulic pump requires too many energy conversions, each with its attendant losses. The fewer the number of conversions, the more efficient the process is.
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat and prefer electric tools due to sound, weight, etc. but now that I live in a rural area it's just not practical. Perhaps someday energy storage will be so light and convenient that electric tools can replace all of my gas tools, but that day is not today.


----------



## GreenLiving57 (Aug 8, 2019)

Thank you so much for all of your replies!

After reading through them all, and thinking it over, I am now thinking I indeed should go with a gas splitter, over 20 tons. 

I'm currently thinking about one at Home Depot (the closest store that has them an hour from me), a 27 ton Champion, for with tax title and license, around $1100.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Champion-Power-Equipment-27-Ton-224cc-Log-Splitter-100424/302367049
They have it in stock, put together, and ready to roll!

I need to get something locally that is put together and ready to tow to my place.  I don't want to order something online, and have a 500 lb box of parts I have to pick up at some motor carrier - I live in a rural area, no deliveries, and I have no help, I'm a one man wrecking crew around this place.  

The Champion is a bit more  than I wanted to spend, but reviews seem good? Whatever splitter I get, I need to tow about 50 miles, to my place, about an hour at normal speeds, probably 2 hours pulling a splitter.  I assume I can slowly move it around 50 feet or so pulling it on the wheels by hand once I get to my place?  And I also assume by CREEPING, I can get it down my 1/10 of a mile steep dirt rough driveway?  It's steep but paved to that point.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 8, 2019)

GreenLiving57 said:


> Thank you so much for all of your replies!
> 
> After reading through them all, and thinking it over, I am now thinking I indeed should go with a gas splitter, over 20 tons.
> 
> ...




JOMO, 27 tons is significant overkill for your needs. While HD may not have some of the smaller Champions in stock, they will ship to store (and probably put the wheels on) free.  Both the 7 and 9 ton units are under 150 lbs, making them  reasonable to load in a pickup. Worth checking for the $400 -$600 difference, not to mention the fuel savings.


----------



## GreenLiving57 (Aug 8, 2019)

So I'm still leaning towards this Champion, but if I "could" get a smaller, much cheaper electric that would work for me, I would do that - so unnsure at this point. 

A little more info on me - 

I live off grid, so no way to plug a splitter into house power, it would have to be run by one of my back up generators for my photovoltaic system. 

My generators are Honda EU2000-i's.  They "live" in a storage shed right next to where my wood shed is. No problem carrying one a few feet over for use. I never split wood any where else. 

I lived off these generators until a year ago, when I finally got my solar panels up and running. (2000 watts)  One of them is nearly new with just a few hours. These generators are very reliable and can run for hours and hours. 

I rarely if ever have to use my generators these days as backup for my PV batteries, so they are pretty much just sitting around, and in fact I may sell one if I don't buy an electric splitter. 

So - I have no issues with the "getting" the power to the splitter. What I need to figure out are two things if I go with an electric. 

1) Will a Honda EU2000-i put out enough juice for the splitter - I absolutely will never have grid power. (I live in the boonies!)  I wouldn't want to buy a bigger generator than these. It's either them or I 100% go with gas. 

2) Will the splitter be powerful enough to do my 10 cords year of mainly softwoods, but some big rounds at times. 

Thanks for all the opinions!


----------



## SpaceBus (Aug 9, 2019)

GreenLiving57 said:


> So I'm still leaning towards this Champion, but if I "could" get a smaller, much cheaper electric that would work for me, I would do that - so unnsure at this point.
> 
> A little more info on me -
> 
> ...



The gas splitter is still going to work better in your situation. With gas you won't have any power cords, more portability, and less stuff to move around. I like the Honda gensets, but I don't think this is the right application. Sell one genset and use that money to invest into the splitter. The electric setup sounds like loads of hassle.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 9, 2019)

10 cords per year.  I do 10 - 15 cords most years, and wouldn’t even consider doing it on an electric, they are just not built for the sort of continuous throughput you will need for that volume of wood use.  

The 28 ton splitters are all stupid slow, I know some guys make them work for a few cords per year, but they’re completely unworkable for 10 cords every year, IMO.  I see three solutions:

1.  Buy any one of the many 4” ram / 196cc / 11 GPM machines in the market.  These are variously rated 20-22 tons (sometimes optimistically 25 tons).  They all use a ~200cc motor to drive an 11 gpm pump and get an 11 second cycle time on a 4 inch ram with 21-22 tons of force.  Watch the ergonomics, they vary, and then pick your favorite color.  They should cost $900 - $1100.  

2.  Buy any one of the many 5” cylinder machines on the market, with a 300-350cc engine and a 16 GPM pump, then downgrade the cylinder to 4” to get an 8 second cycle time.  You can hawk your original cylinder on eBay, so the “downgrade” in tonnage is essentially a free speed upgrade.  Almost no one really needs a cylinder larger than 4”, and those larger cylinders take more gallons per inch, making them slow.  These machines are labeled 35 tons, just make sure they have the 16 GPM pump, at at least 300cc to drive it.  

A few 28 ton machines on the market have a 16 GPM pump, if you’re lucky enough to find one, and it has at least a 300cc motor. You could sub that for the 35 ton machine, but most 28 ton machines just have the same 11 gpm pump and 196cc motor as their 22-ton cousins, which is why they have almost unusable 16 second cycle times!

3.  Buy a 22-ton 11 second machine, and plan to upgrade it for speed, when you inevitably get sick of spending hours by the splitter waiting for that slow thing to split ten cords.  But this is the most expensive path, it is what I did, before I had the experience of trying to split this volume of wood on a typical slow machine.  

Anyone here who claims their 22 ton stock splitter is fast enough, is either brain dead or is not actually splitting 10+ cords year, after year, after year...


----------



## johneh (Aug 9, 2019)

Ashful said:


> Anyone here who claims their 22 ton stock splitter is fast enough, is either brain dead or is not actually splitting 10+ cords year, after year, after year...


I guess I'm Brain Dead !!  My 13 second 22-ton splitter serves me will 
But I only split 20 cord a year and being semi Retired it is my fitness plan 
And at my age, I do not Feel The Need For Speed


----------



## WiscWoody (Aug 9, 2019)

I didn’t see anyone mention it but I might have missed it, the startup watts of a electric splitter might be too much for a 2000 watt generator. My 2000 watt generator has a 2200 peak rating but many of the other 2000 watt generators I see for sale are actually 1800 watt with a 2000 watt peak capacity and that might not cut it. And there’s going to be lots of starts with a electric splitter and I don’t think that’s going to be a good thing for the generator and the splitter if it needs more watts to start. I started out with a electric splitter years ago but I always had it plugged into a 20 amp outlet with a short run of 12 gauge extension cord. Even though the splitter was rated for a 15 amp circuit it liked the thicker cord and house/garage wiring that the 20 amp plugs used.


----------



## GreenLiving57 (Aug 9, 2019)

Boy so many opinions and ideas.  Thanks so much for all of them, and any more!  I wish you ALL would have agreed that I need "this certain type and brand"....  

I wanted to start splitting this weekend, but I think I'm going to research for at least another week before I buy.  I have a lot of rounds here. 

I took down a bunch of tall Ponderosa's a year ago on my property, blocked them, some of the rounds are 16 - 24" ish.....
And by taking a full hard swing with a splitting maul, all I get, is a dull THUD, with nothing happening.......hence me saying to hell with this time to get a splitter!

The only way I can hand split these huge rounds, is to use a wedge, and sledgehammer for the first split at least, and this is a very time consuming task......for 10 cords that is.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 9, 2019)

johneh said:


> I guess I'm Brain Dead !!  My 13 second 22-ton splitter serves me will
> But I only split 20 cord a year and being semi Retired it is my fitness plan
> And at my age, I do not Feel The Need For Speed



Sorry about that.  There is a “retiree exception” that I forgot to mention.


----------



## MTASH (Aug 9, 2019)

With all the chatter about splitters on this forum, I'm surprised that no one has mentioned the Predator splitter from HF, at least that I've seen:

https://www.harborfreight.com/20-ton-log-splitter-61594.html

I recently finished my fifth season of splitting and this thing has been great.  It doesn't do vertical but it splits both directions so the cycle time is quick. I've split up to 24" rounds of Ponderosa without a problem.


----------



## SpaceBus (Aug 9, 2019)

MTASH said:


> With all the chatter about splitters on this forum, I'm surprised that no one has mentioned the Predator splitter from HF, at least that I've seen:
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/20-ton-log-splitter-61594.html
> 
> I recently finished my fifth season of splitting and this thing has been great.  It doesn't do vertical but it splits both directions so the cycle time is quick. I've split up to 24" rounds of Ponderosa without a problem.



I have the Brave version of this and it works great for all my needs. I've split 10 cords with it this year already.


----------



## WiscWoody (Aug 9, 2019)

MTASH said:


> With all the chatter about splitters on this forum, I'm surprised that no one has mentioned the Predator splitter from HF, at least that I've seen:
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/20-ton-log-splitter-61594.html
> 
> I recently finished my fifth season of splitting and this thing has been great.  It doesn't do vertical but it splits both directions so the cycle time is quick. I've split up to 24" rounds of Ponderosa without a problem.


I always wanted to try bidirectional splitter but haven’t yet. Heck I bought a inverted splitter for the skid steer 8 months ago and I haven’t even tried that out yet lol.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Aug 10, 2019)

GreenLiving57 said:


> Boy so many opinions and ideas.  Thanks so much for all of them, and any more!  I wish you ALL would have agreed that I need "this certain type and brand"....
> 
> I wanted to start splitting this weekend, but I think I'm going to research for at least another week before I buy.  I have a lot of rounds here.
> 
> ...



Theres no reason to work that hard. If you truly splitting 10 cords get a gas splitter. Reading through this thread the majority of people are telling you.. get a gas splitter.  Dont over think it.. buy a gas splitter and youll look back and wonder why you didn't do it sooner. Get is soon as pricing will be at a premium as splitting season is fast approaching.


----------



## WiscWoody (Aug 10, 2019)

You probably don’t want to wait until Black Friday but that’s when I’ve gotten my last two splitters from Menards. You probably don’t have a Menards in the southwest but maybe another big box store or a online seller sells them at a deep discount then.


----------



## WiscWoody (Aug 10, 2019)

ColdNorCal said:


> Two weeks ago Dirty Hand Tools lowered the price on their Half Beam 22 ton splitter to only $629 shipped in ebay.   Many were being sold for $899 and $849.


I looked this up and it’s a good price for a 22 ton splitter plus you’d likely not pay sales tax and it ships free.


----------



## triptester (Aug 10, 2019)

GreenLiving57 said:


> Thank you so much for all of your replies!
> 
> After reading through them all, and thinking it over, I am now thinking I indeed should go with a gas splitter, over 20 tons.
> 
> ...



Beware of buying a log splitter and then towing it any distance . There have been many stories of inexperienced stockroom employees assembling splitters and not properly tightening bolts or failing to lube bearings.


----------



## GreenLiving57 (Aug 10, 2019)

I'm leaning still towards the Champion 27 ton at Home Depot....reasons -
1) it has great reviews
2) it should have enough or more power than I need
3) price seems fair, about $1100 out the door
4) For my remote location, Home Depot is the handiest place to buy from, no town to go through, and no interstate's, just smaller state roads. I can drive slow, like 30 mph or less, for the 50 or so miles to my property.  I'm going to literally creep home, and take my time, maybe even go 20 mph. What is normally an hour drive, will probably take 2 - 3 hours.
5) If there are problems, Home Depot will be a lot easier to deal with than some online/ebay place.

I will make sure and check, and re-check all fluid lines, and assembly bolts/nuts for tighthness before I hit the road for my one time long trip!!


----------



## lsucet (Aug 10, 2019)

If the road is not too bumpy, staying under 50mph is enough. You can make 40mph easy. They are rated 50 I believe. I have been transporting 2 of them in the last a few years. One 25 tons and a 40 tons. Both from Tractor Supply. No issues.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 10, 2019)

lsucet said:


> If the road is not too bumpy, staying under 50mph is enough. You can make 40mph easy. They are rated 50 I believe. I have been transporting 2 of them in the last a few years. One 25 tons and a 40 tons. Both from Tractor Supply. No issues.



All true, but nothing beats just strapping one down on a real landscape trailer and doing highway speeds with no concerns.


----------



## lsucet (Aug 10, 2019)

Ashful said:


> All true, but nothing beats just strapping one down on a real landscape trailer and doing highway speeds with no concerns.


If you have the equipment to handle it, yes. I took one one time to a friend house on my dump trailer. Here I did it with the skidsteer tractor, at his house with the ramp all the way to the inside we were able to rolled it down, the problem was when I picked it up to get it on the trailer.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 10, 2019)

lsucet said:


> If you have the equipment to handle it, yes. I took one one time to a friend house on my dump trailer. Here I did it with the skidsteer tractor, at his house with the ramp all the way to the inside we were able to rolled it down, the problem was when I picked it up to get it on the trailer.



Yeah, dump trailers are great for moving wood, but they suck for moving equipment!  Most landscape trailers have a ramp tailgate, easy on / easy off.


----------



## WiscWoody (Aug 10, 2019)

So it is assembled then and it has the hydraulic fluid in it? That’s something you won’t get from Menards but I did get a 37 ton 17 GPM 306cc for $880.  Like he said above Ashful says to put a 4" cylinder on it but I haven’t yet. Maybe next summer I’ll splurge on a new cylinder for it and see what he’s talking about lol.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 10, 2019)

WiscWoody said:


> Maybe next summer I’ll splurge on a new cylinder for it and see what he’s talking about lol.



https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...LmqtTNzLM&w=244&h=146&hl=en-us&source=sh/x/im


----------



## WiscWoody (Aug 11, 2019)

Sometimes the big power is nice to have though like today I split a big heavy crotched piece of elm and it took nearly if not all of the tonnage the splitter had to break up the piece. I did the first split in the middle of it and the wedge stopped for a bit then that’s when the second stage must kick in and it moaned and groaned and creeked it’s way into the knurly piece of wood little by little. We have a lot of elm up here for the taking so I’ve hesitated to go with a 4" cylinder but I could try it and if wanted to I could put the 5 incher back on.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 12, 2019)

WiscWoody said:


> Sometimes the big power is nice to have though like today I split a big heavy crotched piece of elm and it took nearly if not all of the tonnage the splitter had to break up the piece. I did the first split in the middle of it and the wedge stopped for a bit then that’s when the second stage must kick in and it moaned and groaned and creeked it’s way into the knurly piece of wood little by little. We have a lot of elm up here for the taking so I’ve hesitated to go with a 4" cylinder but I could try it and if wanted to I could put the 5 incher back on.


No issues with elm, I have split plenty of it with the 4" cylinder.  It makes just as much a mess with any splitter, but it's no issue to split.

As to that crotch, I'd have just left it in the woods.  Even if you can split it, you're not going to stack it nicely.


----------



## WiscWoody (Aug 12, 2019)

Ashful said:


> No issues with elm, I have split plenty of it with the 4" cylinder.  It makes just as much a mess with any splitter, but it's no issue to split.
> 
> As to that crotch, I'd have just left it in the woods.  Even if you can split it, you're not going to stack it nicely.


I haven’t had any really messed up elm splits in awhile now and I have a hard time leaving any good wood behind. That big piece should have been saved for the inverted skid splitter anyways. I never change my splitter from horizontal to vertical so I end up lifting some really heavy rounds but I should be using the skid steer splitter for them. I’ll get the new cylinder next summer and I’ll let you know what I think and how it performs. This summer I’m putting a lot into the mowing biz, Marks No Mow Worries Lawn Care so it’ll have to wait.


----------



## johneh (Aug 12, 2019)

WiscWoody said:


> Marks No Mow Worries Lawn Care


Love the Name


----------



## WiscWoody (Aug 12, 2019)

johneh said:


> Love the Name


Thanks, eventually I want to add a plow truck to the business and then I’d call it Marks No Mow and Snow Worries. I’m not sure if I’d keep the Lawn Care on the end or the name then...?


----------



## Ashful (Aug 12, 2019)

Drop the ‘and’.

Mark’s No Mow Snow Worries

Rolls off the tongue nicely, and makes the pun work better, IMO.


----------



## ColdNorCal (Aug 12, 2019)

For "me", having a log splitter that can be rolled and moved by hand is everything. Can move it to the wood pile, maneuver in the barn to take up minimum space, roll it out of the barn if its in the way... If I had to attach it every time to my tractor or whatever to move it would just be a pita.


----------



## WiscWoody (Aug 12, 2019)

Ashful said:


> Drop the ‘and’.
> 
> Mark’s No Mow Snow Worries
> 
> Rolls off the tongue nicely, and makes the pun work better, IMO.


One last business name post. I think I should keep the snow out of the main name like-

     Mark’s No Mow Worries
Lawn Care and plowing services

Now back to the log splitters.


----------



## GreenLiving57 (Aug 12, 2019)

Well the time for debating "which" splitter to get is over - I just got home (after a VERY SLOW drive for 50 miles) with my new Champion 27 ton. 

Now, it's time to read the manual, fill it up with fluids, and get to work!

Any tips, hints, or tricks for a guy that has never used a splitter before will be greatly appreciated!  Thanks!

Here's a shot after the long slow drive to my mountain property, in Northern New Mexico!


----------



## lsucet (Aug 12, 2019)

Congrats you will love it. Very simple to use. It will just take you minutes to get the hang of it.


----------



## WiscWoody (Aug 12, 2019)

Yeah that’s great that you picked one up. And I like your rust free Super Duty too. You can’t even see a log splitter behind a truck when you pull one let alone feel a drag on the truck lol.


----------



## WiscWoody (Aug 12, 2019)

Ashful said:


> No issues with elm, I have split plenty of it with the 4" cylinder.  It makes just as much a mess with any splitter, but it's no issue to split.
> 
> As to that crotch, I'd have just left it in the woods.  Even if you can split it, you're not going to stack it nicely.


I could use a faster splitter soon. I have about 8 cords of bucked oak in a pile by the splitter now, 2 full cords of small rounds on the racks already and 2 more cords to buck up yet and throw on the pile. That’ll keep me busy splitting this fall.


----------



## ColdNorCal (Aug 13, 2019)

Good choice!


----------



## WiscWoody (Aug 13, 2019)

I was going to say if you are going to split wood in the winter to use ATF in it but I see that you are in the south west so you’d probably be ok using regular hydraulic fluid.


----------



## pjohnson (Aug 13, 2019)

WiscWoody said:


> View attachment 246415
> View attachment 246416
> View attachment 246417
> 
> I could use a faster splitter soon. I have about 8 cords of bucked oak in a pile by the splitter now, 2 full cords of small rounds on the racks already and 2 more cords to buck up yet and throw on the pile. That’ll keep me busy splitting this fall.





WiscWoody said:


> View attachment 246415
> View attachment 246416
> View attachment 246417
> 
> I could use a faster splitter soon. I have about 8 cords of bucked oak in a pile by the splitter now, 2 full cords of small rounds on the racks already and 2 more cords to buck up yet and throw on the pile. That’ll keep me busy splitting this fall.


WiscWoody if your looking for a faster splitter local to us take a look at Wolf Ridge splitters made in Eau Claire. Very pleased with mine throw a 4 way or 6 way wedge on it and will clean up that pile in a hurry.


----------



## WiscWoody (Aug 14, 2019)

pjohnson said:


> WiscWoody if your looking for a faster splitter local to us take a look at Wolf Ridge splitters made in Eau Claire. Very pleased with mine throw a 4 way or 6 way wedge on it and will clean up that pile in a hurry.


I’ve looked at Wolf Ridge splitters and yes they are made just a hour and a half south of here but they cost too much for my budget. They are nice splitters though. I can put a 4" cylinder on my splitter for just $200 so that’s the route I’ll take but I won’t have a multi-wedge.


----------



## xman23 (Aug 15, 2019)

One tip. I find mine only needs to run a little over half throttle. No reason to have the engine screaming if it doesn't need to.

 Hows it going? We need a Champion splitter report.


----------



## SpaceBus (Aug 15, 2019)

xman23 said:


> One tip. I find mine only needs to run a little over half throttle. No reason to have the engine screaming if it doesn't need to.
> 
> Hows it going? We need a Champion splitter report.



So true on half throttle. Rarely do I ever need to elevate any higher. I also imagine around half throttle is also peak torque and max throttle (max RPM) is peak HP.


----------



## spudman99 (Aug 15, 2019)

Don't know if this affects your brand, but it happened to my DHT 28T model recently

I was spitting, finished loading the wheel barrow and reached over to shut off the splitter before running load to stacks.

Came back and the unit would not start... I mean just dead.   Pondered it for a day, checked plugs and everything.

Called DHT and they figured it out pretty quickly.  I shut off the unit before the wedge reached its full retreat location.  That left the lovejoy handle in the return spot and not yet back to neutral.  There is a safety whereby the unit wont start unless handle is neutral.  Simple fix -- whack the handle to center/neutral and bang-- starts right up.

That was just my inexperience with the splitter, thought it might help you or someone else out.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 15, 2019)

xman23 said:


> One tip. I find mine only needs to run a little over half throttle. No reason to have the engine screaming if it doesn't need to.


We are so different, Xman.  Assuming your lines and fittings are all properly sized, the faster you turn that pump, the faster your cycle time.  And there is no such thing as “fast enough”, buddy.  [emoji14]


----------



## WiscWoody (Aug 15, 2019)

xman23 said:


> One tip. I find mine only needs to run a little over half throttle. No reason to have the engine screaming if it doesn't need to.
> 
> Hows it going? We need a Champion splitter report.


I hear a lot of splitter owners say this but the engine is made to run at full RPM’s and it just slows down the splitter to not do so like Ashful said. Let ‘er rip and git ‘er done.


----------



## SpaceBus (Aug 16, 2019)

WiscWoody said:


> I hear a lot of splitter owners say this but the engine is made to run at full RPM’s and it just slows down the splitter to not do so like Ashful said. Let ‘er rip and git ‘er done.



While I do agree with you, I prefer the reduction in noise to the increase in speed.


----------



## WiscWoody (Aug 16, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> While I do agree with you, I prefer the reduction in noise to the increase in speed.


I wear ear plugs when I operate my splitter. But each to their own.


----------



## SpaceBus (Aug 16, 2019)

WiscWoody said:


> I wear ear plugs when I operate my splitter. But each to their own.


I do when I run it at full speed, believe me. Sometimes I just don't feel like having things in or over my ears.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 17, 2019)

I wear Shure inner ear monitors (IEM’s), am old habit from my days as a drummer in a band.  So, I always have a history podcast or audiobook going in my ears, when I’m moving wood or splitting.  Don’t know how you guys do this brain-numbing work for any length of time, without some form of stimulation, maybe I’m just lacking in personal reflection.

Always meant to read the Bible, and never got to it?  Audiobooks.  Moby Dick?  War and Peace?  You guessed it... I’m not that interesting, on my own.


----------



## SpaceBus (Aug 17, 2019)

Ashful said:


> I wear Shure inner ear monitors (IEM’s), am old habit from my days as a drummer in a band.  So, I always have a history podcast or audiobook going in my ears, when I’m moving wood or splitting.  Don’t know how you guys do this brain-numbing work for any length of time, without some form of stimulation, maybe I’m just lacking in personal reflection.
> 
> Always meant to read the Bible, and never got to it?  Audiobooks.  Moby Dick?  War and Peace?  You guessed it... I’m not that interesting, on my own.



Not a bad idea with the audiobooks. I find processing firewood to be a great meditation. The downside is I'm less well read since all I read in highschool was D&D based fantasy books and I haven't really read any fiction since graduating highschool. Do you download the audiobooks? There's very limited cell service here and I'm usually out of wifi range. Perhaps I could give xx (I forget how many) Thousand Leagues Under the Sea a try again... 

My favorite podcasts all took a real dive a few years ago and I haven't really gone looking for any since. What do you listen to?


----------



## Ashful (Aug 17, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> I find processing firewood to be a great meditation.


I avoid meditation, it just allows me time to mentally confirm I’m as much an a$$hole as I had already suspected.  

My favorite podcast at this moment is “1865”, the story of Stanton, Wells, and Johnson, in the wake of the Lincoln assassination.   My other favorite of all time is Hardcore History from Dan Carlin, limited availability, and not for the faint of heart.  But I listen to many:

1865
Carlin - Hardcore History
Carlin - hardcore Addendum
Wondery - American History Tellers
Wondery - American Innovations
Wondery - Business Wars
Wondery - American Scandal
Mahnke - Lore 
Mahnke - Cabinet of Curiosities (shorts)

Too many others to list... some are sailing-specific.

For books, I use the Audible service.  

All of these podcasts and books can be downloaded at home on WiFi, before you head out.


----------



## SpaceBus (Aug 17, 2019)

Ashful said:


> I avoid meditation, it just allows me time to mentally confirm I’m as much an a$$hole as I had already suspected.
> 
> My favorite podcast at this moment is “1865”, the story of Stanton, Wells, and Johnson, in the wake of the Lincoln assassination.   My other favorite of all time is Hardcore History from Dan Carlin, limited availability, and not for the faint of heart.  But I listen to many:
> 
> ...



My favorite was the Cracked Podcast before the founder was reassigned elsewhere. I'll investigate your list.


----------

